# A peep inside my new home workshop, including concrete bench



## John Hill (Sep 18, 2011)

John Hill  said:
			
		

> Shop pictures...
> 
> 
> Workbench with Drummond lathe at the end of the bench, note how tidy I like to keep my bench!!! LOL
> ...


----------



## moanaman (Sep 18, 2011)

That looks all very nice John.  Very jealous of the room and gear you have. I am stuck in a 2.5 x 4m tin shed with small equipment, but I am having fun.

Barry


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 18, 2011)

Nicely done John. Yes I am also jealous of having that much space...i can only dream of that!

Thanks for sharing the pictures

Bill


----------



## ShedBoy (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice shop! What sort of cutoff saw is that you have behind the lathe headstock? Looks interesting.
Brock


----------



## warranator (Oct 15, 2011)

I like the light system above the bench, great idea.


----------



## John Hill (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!

I dont know the brand name of the cold cut saw, it has 2hp motor driving a very slow, about 30 rpm, 10" HSS saw blade. Munches through steel bars like they were butter!


----------

